# Budget "camping ceiling" light?



## randomlugia (Jul 27, 2010)

What I mean is, one of those lights you stick to the top of a tent to light it up. Ex: DX SKU 10376







I'm looking for a higher amount of lumens though, preferably 100. I very rarely see these lights but I'd like to get a higher quality one. Also, what are your thoughts on hanging a Trustfire Z1 without the reflector?


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 27, 2010)

Not sure which part of the world you are in but Aldi recently had pairs of mini camping lanterns and one member was so impressed he bought several pairs,I swiftly legged it down to mine and followed suit and bought a pair,well made robust and bright.They also had a larger type throwing out more power and they also looked very robust.

One other thought that may be of interest,how about an outside summer parasol light,similar in design to your pictured light but they have a large hole in the middle to slide the light to the top of the parasol,although I have not one I have seen them in use and they seem very bright but I have no idea what lumens they are throwing out.Cost here in the UK are under £10 and a close out store I use had them on offer for £4.99 and they sold out in a day so missed my chance of snagging one.


----------



## odd (Jul 27, 2010)

I suggest this:





and this:




you´ll get this:





Solarforce L2/L2m/L2r/L2i/L2p + Lantern Head

A great flashlight and lantern for a very good price.


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm in the US... So those aren't an option.


----------



## odd (Jul 27, 2010)

search for itc_shop on ebay. shipping is very low($2) or free.


----------



## Linger (Jul 27, 2010)

rig an old power led (like a Cree xre P4, a Lux III, a K2) to a AA cell or two, and a low boost driver.
The 3mm or 5mm leds pictured are very in-efficient. Instead of a dozen old bi-pin leds, use a 'newer' power led bare and led the pure flood light up your tent.
Driven at 100ma to 200ma, the waste heat will be minor.
--So avoid lights like the one pictured.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 27, 2010)

coleman makes a 4AA and a 3cr123 pack away lantern that look pretty good but I don't own. I have one of their larger packaway lanterns and I like it. It is a bit hard to look at though I covert it with a plastic shopping bag to diffuse it and it works great.

The romisen rc-c6 or rc-29 might make a nice bounce that would also be good for lighting up a tent. Also the fenix e20. You could also try something like the trick with putting a clear film cannister over the head of the rc-n3, makes it into a great candle.

Oh something else that might really help you in this situation: get some mcgizmo clips from unique titanium, they are awesome for quickly attaching your lights to various places:
http://www.uniquetitanium.com/CarabinersClips_c_9.html

the whole website is filled with awesome little toys actually


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 27, 2010)

+1 on the Solarforce. I have one of these with a warm tint dropin and it makes a wonderful lantern.


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 27, 2010)

ledshoppe has a 2 mode 3 watt camping lantern for $11.99 that looks just like the old River Rock lanterns carried by Target, which were a good deal for $20.


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 27, 2010)

randomlugia, how much runtime at 100lumens are you looking for?


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry odd, I wasn't talking to you! You beat me to the post... I'll definitely get the Solarforce, I was planning on getting an L2 anyway so that works out great. Thanks.


----------



## photonstorm (Jul 27, 2010)

A Quark MiNi 123 with a water bottle cap used as a diffuser is a very effective lantern. You have a choice of 3 brightness modes.

It tail stands nicely. If you wanted it pointed downward in the tent use the split ring and the included lanyard to hang it.


----------



## rekd0514 (Jul 27, 2010)

randomlugia said:


> What I mean is, one of those lights you stick to the top of a tent to light it up. Ex: DX SKU 10376
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a higher amount of lumens though, preferably 100. I very rarely see these lights but I'd like to get a higher quality one. Also, what are your thoughts on hanging a Trustfire Z1 without the reflector?



You could also just grab a UltraFire 504B with sku: 24201 from dealextreme for $14 shipped. It is essentially the exact same as the Solarforce L2 for cheaper. The threads are the same. 



odd said:


> I suggest this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is cool ^^^^! I didn't know they made that and it would work perfect for him. I may have to get one myself for camping.


----------



## damn_hammer (Jul 27, 2010)

boomhauer said:


> ledshoppe has a 2 mode 3 watt camping lantern for $11.99 that looks just like the old River Rock lanterns carried by Target, which were a good deal for $20.


 
It does look like the River Rock from Target. However, the RR takes AA batteries, where the ledshoppe lantern lists AAA. My suggestion is for a warm white version of the RR:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002C5BXGQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## rekd0514 (Jul 27, 2010)

It looks like its $20 shipped on ebay for the LT-1 and the item # is 280428653545.


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 27, 2010)

damn_hammer said:


> It does look like the River Rock from Target. However, the RR takes AA batteries, where the ledshoppe lantern lists AAA.


I think it's just a misprint, typical of specs that come across the pond. It looks just like my RR in every aspect.


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 27, 2010)

rekd0514 said:


> It looks like its $20 shipped on ebay for the LT-1 and the item # is 280428653545.


Even better for $15.90: 280428972204


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 27, 2010)

rekd0514 said:


> You could also just grab a UltraFire 504B with sku: 24201 from dealextreme for $14 shipped. It is essentially the exact same as the Solarforce L2 for cheaper. The threads are the same.




Thanks! I had been looking at that, but I wasn't sure about the threads. Would you happen to know about SKU 33549, the Uniquefire L2? I'd like an R5 if I could get one.


----------



## rekd0514 (Jul 27, 2010)

randomlugia said:


> Thanks! I had been looking at that, but I wasn't sure about the threads. Would you happen to know about SKU 33549, the Uniquefire L2? I'd like an R5 if I could get one.



I think it is the same threads, but I'm not entirely sure. It is another good P60 host though according to this thread. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/280455

In that thread I decided not to go with the Uniquefire L2 because the R5 drop ins from DX have been very unreliable from reports on the forum. It is also $7.50 more to get the R5. Why not just get the 504B for 14 and grab one of those solarforce R5 drop ins off ebay for. I just ordered one as it is only $13 and then you have the option of both. Use the R2 for throw and longer runtimes and the R5 when you want something brighter with more flood. You can also get the extension tube to add another 18650 on ebay for $8 to increse the runtime on the R5. I grabbed one of those while I was at it. 

I decided against the camping lantern as I already have an led and propane lantern for camping as it is. I think it is a cool idea/gadget for the L2 though.


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 28, 2010)

rekd0514 said:


> I think it is the same threads, but I'm not entirely sure. It is another good P60 host though according to this thread.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/280455
> 
> ...



But I don't really need an R2, as I already have a Kai RQ for throw & runtime, and I don't want 1-mode anyway. Have you heard about the Kai drop-ins? I'm looking at the 504B R5 for $18, and right now it's looking like the best choice.


----------



## rekd0514 (Jul 28, 2010)

I haven't seen anything about them from KD as most order from DX. It seems they are usually a little cheaper. I guess you will have to be the guinea pig and test it out for us. I don't like the strobe and SOS, but if the R5 works it is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Deadshot11 (Jul 28, 2010)

You could combine a drop that has a strobe mode with one of those Solarforce lantern heads and have a party in your tent!


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 28, 2010)

rekd0514 said:


> I haven't seen anything about them from KD as most order from DX. It seems they are usually a little cheaper. I guess you will have to be the guinea pig and test it out for us. I don't like the strobe and SOS, but if the R5 works it is a pretty good deal.



I would rather have 5 modes than one... I don't need to be carrying around more than one light, just to get a lower brightness when I need it. I'll report back when it arrives!




Deadshot11 said:


> You could combine a drop that has a strobe mode with one of those Solarforce lantern heads and have a party in your tent!



That's kind of what I'm doing, the 5-mode with the lantern head.


----------



## Trancersteve (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a Solarforce L2r body and R2 drop in, it is great and I have ordered another but I gotta say those Solarforce lantern heads are bloody over priced for what they are. Solarforce normally is a decent budget brand but in this instance they are taking the mick. The lantern head costs more than the body or R2 drop in! - No thanks. 

randomlugia, that image you posted of that DX clustered LED light in the first post of the thread will not do much in the way of wide flood beam, it will be quite focused and especially so in a low ceiling of a tent. 

If you are looking at lighting a large area with flood light then look towards a lantern. Take a look at this. - It is very bright (3 cree LEDS) and gives a nice diffused pattern of light. The outer plastic lens can be removed and it sports a hook for upside-down hanging, perfect for a tent. Will be using mine for the exact purpose.


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 28, 2010)

Trancersteve said:


> If you are looking at lighting a large area with flood light then look towards a lantern. Take a look at this. - It is very bright (3 cree LEDS) and gives a nice diffused pattern of light. The outer plastic lens can be removed and it sports a hook for upside-down hanging, perfect for a tent. Will be using mine for the exact purpose.



That's the reason I posted this, I'm not interested in lighting up a _large_ area; I already have a propane lantern. This is just to hang from the top of a tent, to light up the inside. I've pretty much decided on the Solarforce attachment though.


----------



## ama230 (Jul 29, 2010)

For 12 bucks you could have this as its a really efficient light and flashlight all in one and it operates on only one aa. It includes a caribiner and lanyard so it can hang, tailstand and be waterproof. Superstrong too! 30 lumens for 6hrs on one AA! Just slide up the head and it turns from a flashlight to a lantern. The beam is flawless on it. 

link:http://countycomm.com/mightylite.htm






Hope this helps...
Eric


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 29, 2010)

ama230 said:


> For 12 bucks you could have this as its a really efficient light and flashlight all in one and it operates on only one aa. It includes a caribiner and lanyard so it can hang, tailstand and be waterproof. Superstrong too! 30 lumens for 6hrs on one AA! Just slide up the head and it turns from a flashlight to a lantern. The beam is flawless on it.
> 
> link:http://countycomm.com/mightylite.htm
> 
> ...



I really like that one... But it'd be good to have a battery with more capacity, and 30 lumens isn't enough.


----------



## senecaripple (Jul 29, 2010)

a real budget one. 

1 Pack11-LED Adjustable Camping Light Lantern $2.29 http://www.meritline.com/11led-ad...35838.aspx

Coupon Code :MLCK188946072939AL1 Starts On : 7/29/2010 4:00:00 AM limit 800 uses


----------



## damn_hammer (Sep 16, 2010)

boomhauer said:


> I think it's just a misprint, typical of specs that come across the pond. It looks just like my RR in every aspect.


I'll find out soon enough. I just ordered three of them.


----------



## Pacecar (Sep 16, 2010)

The Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Extreme lantern, turned upside down and hanging from the top of the tent, with the top twisted off, on low setting (to give you your 100 lumens). On high, it is 300 lumens. This lantern is very small and has outstanding performance.


----------



## Trancersteve (Sep 16, 2010)

Pacecar said:


> The Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Extreme lantern, turned upside down and hanging from the top of the tent, with the top twisted off, on low setting (to give you your 100 lumens). On high, it is 300 lumens. This lantern is very small and has outstanding performance.



I couldn't agree more.

randomlugia dismissed what I wrote back in July about the Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Extreme lantern, and I am not sure why.
_
Can lead a horse to water.... _

I went camping again in late August with my Varta 300 lumen lantern (the European re-badge of the Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Extreme lantern). Take the diffuser off and let it hang in the tent using the inbuilt hook and it does a fantastic job. It was my sole light in the tent and was all I needed. 

Feed it half dead batteries and it will still give you usable light output, it sips on those three D cells.


----------



## randomlugia (Sep 16, 2010)

Trancersteve said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> randomlugia dismissed what I wrote back in July about the Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Extreme lantern, and I am not sure why.



I dismissed it because it was too big, I like to use rechargeable batteries and I don't have any rechargeable D's, and I wanted something that would also work as a normal flashlight. It looks great, just not what I was looking for.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 2, 2010)

damn_hammer said:


> I'll find out soon enough. I just ordered three of them.


Well man, did they arrive yet? Wondering if these CREE lanterns from ledshoppe are indeed the fine River Rock 3-AA lantern.


----------

